# NetOp School Alternative ( Softwarelösung PC fernzubedienen im Netzwerk)



## Thomas Lindner (1. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Ihr!

Vielleicht kennen einige von Euch Vollprofis das Programm *NetOp School* ? !!

Ich suche dazu jetzt eine leistungsfähige(re) , kostengünstigere & resourcenschonende Alternative.

Für alle die das Programm nicht kennen eine Kurzinfo:

Das Programm ermöglich es mir vom Host ( Dozenteneinheit ) den PC des Cliensten ( Student ) fernzubedienen. 

Ich kann:

· Den Inhalt meines Monitors ( Dozent ) auf die Monitore aller Kursteilnhmer ( Students (Kunden ) werfen.

Der Teilnehmer sieht alle Mausbewegungen und Abläufe!

· Der Dozent kann die PCs, b.z.w. einen PC der Teilnehmer fernsteuern, von seinem Arbeitzsplatz.

Beim Teilnehmer eingreifen und ihm behilflich sein. Bei Bedfarf Kontrollen!

Weitere Informationen erbitte ich euch der Webseite der Firma die die Software vertreibt zu entnehmen.
Hier gehts dorthin..... 

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Ich suche eine software- oder hardwareseitige Lösung, die mir dasselbe bietet, aber mind. die Hälfte kostet - wenn es sowas gibt!

( Preis - nicht meine Idee, Chef verwaltet die Ausgaben )


Ich hoffe ich habe mich deutlich ausgedrückt, wenn nicht - SORRY...


----------



## CSF-Lady (2. Oktober 2002)

*hmmm*

also jeder Windows PC kann das mit hilfe des Netmeetings, da gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Remotefreigabe zu setzen.
Allerdings ist das eine recht zäh laufende Lösung.
Dann kenne ich da PC Anyware, damit geht das auch.


----------



## melmager (2. Oktober 2002)

alternative:

http://www.minicom.com/aristobrochure/aristoclassBroch-eng.htm

aber nicht preiswerter


----------



## Christoph (2. Oktober 2002)

Wir haben Net-OP.
Leider ist es das einzige Programm was wirklich gut und sicher funktioniert, da auf jedem Client ein "Clientprogramm" installiert wird. Alternativen gibt es zwar, aber keine guten!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Oktober 2002)

*Re: hmmm*



> _Original geschrieben von CSF-Lady _
> *also jeder Windows PC kann das mit hilfe des Netmeetings, da gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Remotefreigabe zu setzen.
> Allerdings ist das eine recht zäh laufende Lösung.
> Dann kenne ich da PC Anyware, damit geht das auch. *



Naja, etwas recht zähes kann ich nicht gebrauchen, sonst hätte ich auch Netmeeting genutzt, habe es sogar schon getestet....

*unzufrieden war*

Trotzdem Danke für den Tip!



> alternative:
> 
> http://www.minicom.com/aristobrochu...ssBroch-eng.htm
> 
> aber nicht preiswerter



Danke, werde mir das anschauen!



> Wir haben Net-OP.
> Leider ist es das einzige Programm was wirklich gut und sicher funktioniert, da auf jedem Client ein "Clientprogramm" installiert wird. Alternativen gibt es zwar, aber keine guten!



Ich habe es fast befürchtet, das diese Antwort kommen wird. Habe Netop mal im Einsatz gesehen und finde es auch sehr gut. 
Chefabteilung findet den Preis nicht so gut ..*lol* - Qualität, kostet aber nun einmal *Verhandlungsgespräch mit Chefetage vorbereitet*



> MasterEye 4.0 heisst die Software die ich kenne.



Auch diesen Link werde ich mir ansehen - Danke!


Habe noch etwas "gefunden" von der Firma "www.smarttech.com" - SynchronEyes...- allerdings haben die keine Preise auf der Page *Post abwartet*


----------

